# New 3Ft Ball Python



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres some pics of my new ball python. I just picked her up an hour out of town today. Shes about 1.5 years old, and 3 feet long, dont know how many grams yet. From what I hear she loves to eat, will take F/T, or Live rats. Shes been on my arm for about an hour today, and has a wikid personality, then hates going back into her cage. She also has a small scar from a burn from the first owner, who had the temperatures to high, but it is small and she is growing out of it.

Anyways enough of the talk!!!,.... heres the pics of her and her 29 gallon setup, which will later be changed to the bigger custom cage I built.( Pic of it below.)


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

very nice... they're the best snakes to keep IMO


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Impressive, what size will it grow to?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pick up! Both Python and anclosure are looking good









Good luck with her


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MRNIMO. said:


> Impressive, what size will it grow to?
> [snapback]1139623[/snapback]​


not too much bigger... mines like 3.5 feet and done growing..... the huge ones will be 4ft


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> MRNIMO. said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive, what size will it grow to?
> ...


Males ususally grow 3-4 Feet, Females usually hit 4-5 feet, and a 6 Foot female is rare but seen.

Thanks for all the good words guys. Ill take pics of her feeding one of these days.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice snaeke and pic


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks nice.........


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

New pic from today, she weighs 700grams. Check out my other post for feeding pics.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! Nice cage you made there!


----------

